# Serrín/aserrín



## XiaoRoel

En Galicia y en muchos sitios de América se usa aserrín con a- protética y no el simple serrín. Estoy muy interesado en la geografía de las dos formas (creo que es un hecho del español atlántico). Os agradezco a todos vuestra colaboración.


----------



## mirx

En México es por supuesto, aserrín. La otra forma nunca la había oído.

Aserrín, aserrán
Los maderos de San Juan
Piden queso, les dan un hueso
Piden pan, no les dan.


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

mirx said:


> En México es por supuesto, aserrín. La otra forma nunca la había oído.
> 
> Aserrín, aserrán
> Los maderos de San Juan
> Piden queso, les dan un hueso
> Piden pan, no les dan.


 
Lo iba a decir.
(Aunque nunca entendí el sentido de la cancioncita, de hecho)


----------



## Calambur

Por aquí, *aserrín* es la forma más común.


----------



## Peón

Como ya se dijo, aquí siempre *aserrín*.

Así lo afirman nuestras Sagradas Escrituras:

"_Malandrín que tenés berretín,_
_y muy llena la cabeza de *aserrín*;__..._"
(Tango _Malandrín _de Canaro/Ricciardi y Caruso).

y

"_La pista se ha poblado al ruido de la orquesta_
_se abrazan bajo el foco muñecos de *aserrín*..."_
(Tango _Discepolín_, de Troilo y Manzi),

entre otros.


----------



## Calambur

Peón said:


> Como ya se dijo, aquí siempre *aserrín*.
> 
> Así lo afirman nuestras Sagradas Escrituras:


----------



## didakticos

En Costa Rica solamente he escuchado _*aserrín*_. Una de las frases favoritas de mi madre como ejemplo: _Parece que tiene aserrín en la cabeza_.


----------



## Peón

didakticos said:


> En Costa Rica solamente he escuchado _*aserrín*_. Una de las frases favoritas de mi madre como ejemplo: _Parece que tiene aserrín en la cabeza_.


 
¡Claro!! Había una maestra (la señorita Gladys) que siempre me lo decía...  (Nunca la voy a olvidar).


----------



## Saúl Ortega

Nunca he escuchado _serrín_. 

Así que, por acá, siempre _aserrín_...



> Aserrín, aserrán
> Los maderos de San Juan
> Piden queso, les dan un hueso
> Piden pan, no les dan.


También lo iba a decir ... Aunque por estos lares es un tanto diferente:

Aserrín, aserrán
Los maderos de San Juan
Piden queso, piden pan... (no recuerdo qué sigue )


----------



## H saílE

Mi aportación:
*Serrar y aserrar* indistintamente.
*Aserrado* si presenta un corte burdo, basto y desigual. Como el hecho con el _trozador_ (tronzador) en los troncos gruesos.
El polvillo de aserrar siempre fue el *serrín*.

Y en la cancioncilla infantil:
_Aserrín, aserrán
mariquiñas del pilar_...

En la wikipedia hay varias versiones de la misma

Un saludo


----------



## swift

Buenos días:

En Costa Rica se oye a veces la forma "serrín". También se puede leer en textos de Manuel González Zeledón.

Muchos saludos,


swift


----------



## miguel89

Saúl Ortega said:


> Nunca he escuchado _serrín_.
> 
> Así que, por acá, siempre _aserrín_...
> 
> También lo iba a decir ... Aunque por estos lares es un tanto diferente:
> 
> Aserrín, aserrán
> Los maderos de San Juan
> Piden queso, piden pan... (no recuerdo qué sigue )



Aserrín, aserrar, aserradero...

La versión de la canción que yo conozco es:
Aserrín, aserrán
Los maderos de San Juan
Piden pan, no les dan
Piden queso, les dan hueso
Y les cortan el pescuezo


----------



## mirx

miguel89 said:


> Aserrín, aserrar, aserradero...
> 
> La versión de la canción que yo conozco es:
> Aserrín, aserrán
> Los maderos de San Juan
> Piden pan, no les dan
> Piden queso, les dan hueso
> Y les cortan el pescuezo


 
Ahh, pues es la misma que yo conozco pero la Wiki, donde consulté antes de publicar mi participación (postear) tiene las estrofas cambiadas.


----------



## didakticos

swift said:


> Buenos días:
> 
> En Costa Rica se oye a veces la forma "serrín". También se puede leer en textos de Manuel González Zeledón.
> 
> Muchos saludos,
> 
> swift


Interesante tu aporte swift. No tengo los cuentos de Magón a mano, pero de acuerdo a lo que pude obtener en la internet, parece que él usaba indistintamente los dos términos: en _Una obra de misericordia_ aparece la palabra *aserrín*, pero en _Para justicias el tiempo_ usa _*serrín*_.

Mi abuelo era ebanista y no recuerdo que él, ni ninguna persona en la familia, usara el término *serrín*. Pero él era originalmente de Guanacaste y mi familia es josefina. No sé si el término *serrín *será de uso más común en Heredia.

Saludos.


----------



## swift

En efecto, he escuchado "serrín" en Heredia, y en boca de adultos mayores sobre todo. =)


----------



## dexterciyo

XiaoRoel said:
			
		

> Estoy muy interesado en la geografía de las dos formas (creo que es un hecho del español atlántico).



En Canarias, es *serrín*.


----------



## didakticos

swift said:


> En efecto, he escuchado "serrín" en Heredia, y en boca de adultos mayores sobre todo. =)


Pero haciendo una búsqueda en internet estoy viendo que el término *serrín *es bastante usado en Costa Rica, sobre todo en terminología especializada. Vos que estás allá podés verificar esto mucho mejor que yo, que estoy clavado por estos lares .


----------



## Aviador

La única forma que he oído en Chile es _*aserrín*_, a menos que me esté perdiendo de algo.

Saludos.


----------



## swift

Fíjate qué curioso, Aviador. He leído "serrín" en documentos sobre cultivos, en páginas de Chile.


----------



## Señor K

Lo mismo digo: en Chile se conoce por "aserrín", aunque no me es desconocida la palabra "serrín". Si mal no recuerdo, la escuché -entre otras cosas- en la subtitulización de la película "The naked gun 33 1/3" ("¿Y dónde está el policía 33 1/3"), cuando, en la ceremonia de los Oscar, traducen la cinta "Sawdust and mildew" como "Serrín y moho". 

Habría que preguntarse entonces dónde le pusieron los subtítulos a esa película... =P


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

miguel89 said:


> Aserrín, aserrar, aserradero...


 
Lo mismo digo, siempre las he escuchado con la a inicial. Coincidimos en la versión de la canción infantil.


----------



## EviLito

En Colombia es aserrín. Nunca había escuchado serrín.

Y la versión que conozco de la canción:

Aserrín, aserrán,
Los maderos de San Juan,
Piden pan, no les dan
Piden queso, les dan hueso,
Piden vino, sí les dan,
Se marean y se van.

Esa debe ser la versión completa xD


----------



## cbrena

Aserrín aserrán
de la vera vera van
del palacio a la cocina
¿cuántos dedos tengo encima?

España en Castilla la Mancha. Yo uso siempre serrín, pero la canción infantíl que conozco es la anterior. Hay una zona entre Castillala la Mancha y Extremadura llamada La Vera, posiblemente esa es la razón


----------



## Vampiro

Aviador said:


> La única forma que he oído en Chile es _*aserrín*_, a menos que me esté perdiendo de algo.


Somos dos.
Sólo he visto la forma "serrín" en textos españoles.
En Chile, ni como jerga.



swift said:


> Fíjate qué curioso, Aviador. He leído "serrín" en documentos sobre cultivos, en páginas de Chile.



_


----------



## Mate

Poné un enlace, Swift, que no te creen lo del serrín dicho en Chile (yo tampoco ).

Queremos pruebas


----------



## swift

Ah pues tendrán que esperar. Yo colaboré en una investigación sobre dialectología, que se basaba precisamente en las variantes de algunas canciones tradicionales. El corpus fue armado a partir de varios documentos escritos, y creo que algunos se extrajeron de Internet.

En cuanto tenga los datos los publico.


----------



## swift

Algunos ejemplos, de textos técnicos. Quisiera subrayar que sólo he _leído_ "serrín" en textos chilenos, no lo he escuchado.





> No absorber con serrín u otro material combustible.
> 
> Página 3.
> http://www.sika.cl/upload/HojasSeg/Sika®_Activator-A.pdf





> El papel hecho mecánicamente de pasta de madera es, en general, poco menos   que serrín prensado formando hojas.
> 
> Apuntes sobre técnica y tecnología del Grabado ,     Verónica Rojas Ledermann
> 
> http://www.uchile.cl/cultura/grabadosvirtuales/apuntes/papel.html





> la picadura acética (aumento rápido y descontrolado de la acidez volátil), el carácter fenólico (sabor a caballeriza, a serrín) en presencia de levaduras de tipo Brettanomyces, la picadura láctica (principalmente en vinos con alto tenor de alcohol), o aún la «enfermedad de la grasa» (mohos)
> 
> Fernando Gabriel Colil Avila. Efectos del uso de ozono en barricas de roble para el control de Brettanomyces Spp.
> 
> http://www.cybertesis.cl/tesis/uchile/2005/colil_f/sources/colil_f.pdf


----------



## Vampiro

swift said:


> Algunos ejemplos, de textos técnicos. Quisiera subrayar que sólo he _leído_ "serrín" en textos chilenos, no lo he escuchado.


No voy a decir que ningún chileno ha dicho o escrito "serrín" porque sería absurdo. Pero yo no me fiaría mucho de textos técnicos; normalmente son traducciones hechas quién sabe dónde.
SIKA, por ejemplo, es una multinacional, no una empresa chilena.
Puedes creerme, el 99,99999...% de los chilenos, dice y escribe "aserrín" (considera el "99,99999..." como un número periódico, por favor).
Buenas noches.
_


----------



## hual

Saúl Ortega said:


> Nunca he escuchado _serrín_.
> 
> Así que, por acá, siempre _aserrín_...
> 
> También lo iba a decir ... Aunque por estos lares es un tanto diferente:
> 
> Aserrín, aserrán
> Los maderos de San Juan
> Piden queso, piden pan... (no recuerdo qué sigue )


 
Hola

Por acá es:

_Aserrín, aserrán,_
_los maderos de San Juan_
_piden queso, les dan un hueso_
_*y les cortan el pescuezo*_


----------



## Camilo1964

En Venezuela, es _aserrín_, como en la canción infantil:

_Ese teléfono parece carpintero
porque aserrín, porque aserrín..._


----------



## Joshuangely

Peón said:


> ¡Claro!! Había una maestra (la señorita Gladys) que siempre me lo decía...  (Nunca la voy a olvidar).


En Puerto Rico aserrín es el polvo que sale de la madera al cortarla. Por eso a veces le dicen a los niños, parece que tiene aserrín en la cabeza. como que este muchachito lo que tiene es  polvo en la cabeza!


----------



## jorgema

Aunque la forma más común en mi país es de lejos *aserrín*, no me resulta extraña la palabra *serrín*. En algún lugar de mi infancia debo de haberla escuchado o leído, para que me resulte casi tan natural como la otra.
Y en cuanto a la cancioncilla que mencionan casi todos, la versión que yo conozco es:

_Aserrín, aserrán
los maderos de San Juan
piden pan, no les dan; 
piden queso, menos eso.
Piden ají, eso sí._


----------



## jsvillar

En Madrid, 'serrín'.

La canción mía es totalmente distinta. Se canta cuando se balancea un niño pequeño o incluso un bebé en las rodillas, y dice así:

Aserrín, aserrán,
las campanas de San Juan.
Piden pan, no se lo dan,
Piden vino, les dan tocino,
¡Piden queso, les dan un beso! (y se le da un beso al niño).

Hay otra versión, con otra música, para niños más mayores, capaces de hablar y que ya saben si les tomas el pelo. Se puede cantar varias veces hasta que el niño se da cuenta de que no puede ganar, entonces normalmente te lo quiere hacer él a ti:

Aserrín, aserrán,
de la vera, vera van.
¿Del palacio a la cocina
cuántos dedos hay encima? 
(y se ponen varios dedos sobre la cabeza del niño. El niño responde, y aunque acierte, se le pega con la mano en la cabeza, como un golpe pero que no duela, y se canta
Si me hubieras dicho tres (o cualquier número distinto del que ha dicho el niño)
no tomarías tanto mal.
Aserrín, ....


----------



## engpa

Buen día para todos... Aquí desde Colombia, les cuento que siempre se usa ASERRÍN. Serrín lo acabo de aprender en WR. Salu2


----------



## Rocko!

Por aquí “aserrín”.
Les dan un hueso para el pescuezo.


----------

